# Flower tree



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I am sure someone is bnound to recognize what this is made of, if you look at it close enough, but I have been making these things for years and years, and you could say they are the forerunner to todays rage of the Shepherd Hooks so commonly sold and seen in use today. I made em with rings at the end to set in pots, some with more limbs and lately just the tyupical hook tohold plants, or in my wifes case Wind Chimes as she collects them things and god forbide what it sounds like around here with just a little breeze. Last count she had over 60 windchimes scattered around the place. I pickup the used tines for next to nothing as well as entire rakes on occassion. Lots nicer to cut around a flower tree than a flower bed and catch heck because you got clippings in the better halfs flower bed!


----------

